# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) صور اعطال nokia c1-01 no light solve sa jumper

## mohamed73

**   **

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور والله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

